# Tarnfarben-Muster



## antihero (12. August 2003)

Hallo Leute

Hat jemand von euch ein gutes Tutorial/Idee wie man ein Tarnmuster im Photoshop erstellen könnte? Ich meine mit "Tarnmuster" die modischen Armeeanzüge, anderswo auch "4-Frucht-kleider" genannt. 

Und damit mir auch keiner mit dummen Fragen kommt, ich will keine Armee-Homepage machen sondern brauche das Muster für eine Parodie. 

Sorry, wenn bereits ein Eintrag zum Thema existiert, meine Suche hat keine Resultate gegeben.

Vielen Dank für alle Anregungen!

antihero


----------



## Scorp (12. August 2003)

Also ich schlage vor, du nimmst ne graue oder schwarze hintergrundfarbe, machst einen oder mehrere grüne kreise in ner neuen ebene und wendest dann den Filter Schwingungen an.

Du solltest n bischen rumspielen, ich empfehle folgende einstellungen:

Typ: Sinus
Generatoren ca. 15
Wellenlänge: 66/66
Amplitude: 1/52
Skalierung 100%/100%

probiers mal....

kannst dann noch das selbe mit ner anderen Farbe wiederholen.


----------



## antihero (12. August 2003)

Vielen Dank! Der Ansatz ist gut, aber ein bisschen ein... herumgebastel. 

Andere Vorschläge?

antihero


----------



## Leever (12. August 2003)

Probier es mal mit dem Camuflage v 1.01 ist ein Freeware-plugin
und hier zu finden.

MfG. Leever


----------



## antihero (12. August 2003)

Hossa!

Vielen Dank, sowas hab ich gesucht!

antihero


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. August 2003)

Hi,

in dem Zusammenhang nochmal ein dezenter Hinweis auf unsere
"Grafik-FAQ". Dort findet ihr diverse Linklisten. Unter anderem
auch zu dem kostenlosen Plug-In, was hier empfohlen wurde. 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128663.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------

